# Tiger Muskie Seminar



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Muskies, Inc. Chapter 65 Mountain West Muskie in coordination with the DNR and state Blue Ribbon Fisheries Advisory Council Outreach Program will be hosting a seminar on the 20th of April at the SLC main DNR building 7pm-8:30pm for anyone interested. If you are interested please register for a chance to win some great Muskie Equipment.

I've attached the flier for this seminar.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a quick report.* The seminar at the main DNR in SLC was awesome members presented very informative material (nerves aside).* 

The state Blue Ribbon Fishery Advisory Council*followed by State DNR briefed.* Audience questions centered on locations close, age span, how big*tiger muskies get and the states*Lee Kay Hatchery tiger muskie hatchery.

Members briefings were on equipment, fighting, netting, holding, season tactics with a Q&A

Drawing held at end.

Time event lasted was approx. 3 hours with numerous angler questions.

Attendance 172.

The DNR video tapped the entire event and it will be posted in a few days.

Fun time


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

K2 Can you post a link of the video on here when it's out?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> K2 Can you post a link of the video on here when it's out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You bet as soon as I get it I'll post up.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I would like to watch the vid


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's the link to the seminar video.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

